# Infusaport dx



## donnar (Aug 18, 2009)

Help please. Physician keeps documenting "poor venous access" for a dx when he is doing the insertion of an infusaport 36561. I have used 459.9, but wonder if there is a better codes to describe this dx. Thanx for your help. Donna


----------



## LLovett (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think I agree with that code. I don't think "poor venous access" is even a diagnosis. 

I would want to code this based on the reason they need the port for, ie chemotherapy, query the provider for a more specific reason. 

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## donnar (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that you say that, you are right, thanks for putting me back on track.


----------

